# Why are they any Jacques Buus full lenght album he a fabulous organist?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Once again all I have found of his is cameo on compilations but darn good organ and harpsichord.

Will there ever be a CD devoted to Jacques Buus alone, he is just as great as Antonio De Cabezon, in my book?

What do you guys think of Buus musical achievement so far, I think he fantastic!

:tiphat:


----------

